# Self-declaration affidavit



## Yuzha

Hi Guys, nice to meet you all here .

I'm an Italian living in Korea. In these days I need to use a self-declaration module to certify my permanent address in Italy. The self-declaration is a procedure that allow Italian citizens to certify by themself (under their own responsibility) something like the status, the address or similar, and it has the same value of an official document.
I know that many countries in the world have this kind of auto-certification, but I didn't find anything in Korean .
Can someone suggest me where to find it or help me to translate this ? It's very short and easy I think 

_"
__Self-declaration_
_(according to art.47 and art.19 of D.P.R. n. 445/2000)_
_I, the undersigned (Name)  (Family Name), born in..., address ..

_
_aware of the consequences ofmaking false statements, falsehood of acts and use of false facts,punishable by law according to art. 76 D.P.R. n. 445/2000 and art.496 of the Italian Penal Code, under my own responsibility 
_
_*DECLARE 
*_
_that my Permanent residenceaddress is (number/street/town/postal code/Country) _
_"_
Waiting for your suggestions,

cheers


----------



## Kross

Hello

As far as I know nothing like that practice is here in Korea. No document can become official unless authorized  by the government including residence address issues. I recomend you go see civil servants nearby with your Korean friend. I suppose it is gonna be the fastest way to solve the problem. 

Good luck ^^


----------



## Yuzha

Thank you so much for the suggestion but, actually, it's an italian document with italian rules so, I just need to make it and go to the Italian embassy to sign in front of an officer that will certify my signature and identity. 
I was looking for something like that in Korean, to understand how to translate that few sentences I posted in a very formal way.. kinda legal usage language 

_"I, the undersigned (Name) (Family Name), born in..., address ..


aware of the consequences of making false statements, falsehood of acts and use of false facts,punishable by law according..."


_


----------



## Kross

Hello again, Yuzha


Sorry I was mistaken as it is new to me. Let me translate the two sentences one by one.


1) 저는 (이름), (성), 출생지..., 주소가 되며, 이를 아래에 서명함으로 보증합니다.


2) 저는 거짓 진술, 거짓 행위, 허위 사실의 이용 등이 법에 의해 처벌 받을 수 있음을 인지하고 있습니다.


----------



## Yuzha

Dear Kross, thank you so much.
I'm trying to make a form in double language following your suggestions.
The problem is that the grammar construction is so different. Anyway in the form, you have to consider all the sentences connected as a only long one. This is what I wrote, but I'm quite sure there are many mistakes. What do you think about ?

Self-declaration / 자기선언
(accordingto art. 47 and art.19 of D.P.R. n. 445/2000)
(이탈리아 D.P.R.n. 445/2000 의art.47 하고art.19에따라)
I, the undersigned(Name)  (Family Name) 
저는,(이름)(성)


 Place of birth			(Town/State)	  
출생국가			(도시			/			국가 )			 
 Date of birth			(yyyy/mm/dd)   
생년월일			 
 Nationality 
국적			 
 Gender  
성별 





 Residence address			( number /street / town / postal code / Country )  

주소			(			번호			/			거리			/			도시			/			우편			번호 /			국가 )






 aware of the			consequences of making false statements, falsehood of acts and use			of false facts, punishable by law according to art. 76 D.P.R. n.			445/2000 and art. 496 of the Italian Penal Code, under my own			responsibility  
거짓			진술,			거짓			행위,			허위			사실의 이용 등이 법에			(이탈리아			 D.P.R.			n. 445/2000 art. 76 하고			이탈리아  형법 art.			496) 의해			처벌 받을 수 있음을 인지하고 있습니다			, 제			자신의 책임하에


*DECLARE*


 that my Permanent			residence address is (number/street/town/postal code/Country)
제영구적			인 주소 (번호			/			거리			/			도시			/			우편			번호 /			국가 ) 



 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]선언합니다[/FONT]


 Date     			2013/12/13


연월일			 
 Signature   


서명


----------



## Kross

Hello again, Yuzha

You did a great job. You must have a high level of Korean. That is as almost perfect as native Korean can do. 

But There is a minor tweak to be made for a better flow of the document. 

that my Permanent	 residence address is (number/street/town/postal code/Country)

제 영구적	 인 주소*는* (번호	/	거리	/	도시	/	우편	 번호 /	국가) *임을 

*


----------



## Yuzha

감사합니다!  You did almost everything !


----------

